# Goblin dry hits.



## TylerD (18/2/15)

So, I have done a few builds on the UD Goblin, but after the say 4/5 toot I get a semy dry hit. Anyone getting this?
Any idea why I'm getting this?


----------



## capetocuba (18/2/15)

TylerD said:


> So, I have done a few builds on the UD Goblin, but after the say 4/5 toot I get a semy dry hit. Anyone getting this?
> Any idea why I'm getting this?


Speak to @RIEFY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (18/2/15)

I got mine today as well and rewicked a few times till it was just right. I wick it like an orchid basically cut wicks really short so they rest down ontop of the juice channels but not going into the channels. Also it can spit juice on your draw if the wick is too wet to start with so give it a burn to get it a bit dry before assembling the tank and filling.


----------



## Paulie (18/2/15)

There 2 ways to build it from what I seen bud if u don't come right I can help also bro


----------



## Philip Dunkley (18/2/15)

I'm struggling big time with the goblin as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (18/2/15)

are you guys getting juice spitting up the chimney when you draw on it?. It's pretty annoying


----------



## Paulie (18/2/15)

So this is how i build mine and it seems to work well.

I use 2.5mm id 26g dual 7 wrapps or 8.

Make sure the coil is close to the positive and negitive posts but not touching.

Also about 2-3mm above air hole.

Then i put some rayon in and take the chimney piece off and pull the rayon through the top. I then cut about 3-5mm rayon above the chimney off so there a little more. Push the wick into the deck and juice up closing as much as possible on the sides around the air holes off. put back together and put some juice in and see how it vapes before i fill up completely. If you still getting a dry hit maby just make sure there some space on the channels leading into the deck. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (18/2/15)

Sprint said:


> are you guys getting juice spitting up the chimney when you draw on it?. It's pretty annoying


i dont, maby your coils are to high?


----------



## Dubz (18/2/15)

This video is quite long but maybe this build will help...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/2/15)

Dubz said:


> This video is quite long but maybe this build will help...



great vid i just love this guy builds!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Paulie said:


> So this is how i build mine and it seems to work well.
> 
> I use 2.5mm id 26g dual 7 wrapps or 8.
> 
> ...


So don't you put the leads into the channels?


----------



## Paulie (18/2/15)

TylerD said:


> So don't you put the leads into the channels?


i dont but i know u can bud.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Paulie said:


> i dont but i know u can bud.


Will check out the video. Thanks @Paulie .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (18/2/15)

thanks @Dubz that is exactly how I'm going to build it right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/2/15)

I'm using 8 wraps of 26g duals around 2mm. I feed my wicks about half way into the channels, but I trim the wicks into a v shape so they have a spear point before I feed them into the channels. Seems to work pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (18/2/15)

Thanks @Paulie , H1N1 vaping like a pro, long live the Goblin. I got the new one today with new Goblin Logo and different size tanks. Very cool!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (18/2/15)

Gambit said:


> I'm using 8 wraps of 26g duals around 2mm. I feed my wicks about half way into the channels, but I trim the wicks into a v shape so they have a spear point before I feed them into the channels. Seems to work pretty well.



I do the same with 2.5mm Ø but my wicks goes all the way down the channels, sometimes sticking out a little at the end. Make sure the cotton is a little loose in the channels. I cut the end in a v-shape with a very thin end. I have never had any juice come out the chimney.

I also fill it from the top when in a hurry. I just keep the glass pressed down when unscrewing the top part and fill it, never had leakage out the bottom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Thanks @Dubz and @Paulie ! Gonna wick like the video. Will let you know if I'm still a chop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Did the wicking as in the video and it's muuuuch beter! I will put it through it's paces tomorrow.
Thanks for all the help peoples! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------

